# coffee table



## Rosewood (May 18, 2009)

Hi,

Its coffee table from rosewood,

Cheers,

Rosewood,


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Very cool! I love the colors in it. What finish did you use?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
Nice piece of Rosewood, Rosewood. Roger Dunn, over. Roger, Roger, over Dunn. (Airplane movie). Pretty cool looking piece of wood. I too was wondering about the finish.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Skinnygoomba (May 1, 2009)

Top Notch!


----------



## Rosewood (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I just use coconut oil, its keep the grain visible,

Cheers 

Rosewood,


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a beautiful piece of craftsmanship there. Something to take a lot of pride in. How long does it take to fabricate something like this?


----------



## Rosewood (May 18, 2009)

i spent 3 hour to make it done,

Rosewood.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

The wood is beautiful. Red


----------



## Rosewood (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Red, need some ?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

I understand where the name came from. Sure is pretty wood!!

Great job.


----------



## isetegija (Apr 26, 2009)

Really beautiful piece of wood and very well done coffee table.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful table. I love those tables that are left natural looking. I know nothing of rosewood, how is that to work with? Did you remove the bark or leave it on the underside of the table top? Maybe that's a naive question but I have never built something like that. Well done.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice, gorgeous piece of wood. The coffee table in our family room is constantly covered with stuff. If I had one of these I wouldn't let anyone set anything on it!

John


----------



## dansandsleeds (Oct 25, 2009)

**

that is mint!

real earthy look. natural and well crafteddd.. gives me real inspiration this sorta stuff!​


----------

